# 7th Annual Blacktip Challenge



## Blacktip Hunter (Mar 31, 2014)

*When:* January 27th - February 1st

*Where:* Atlantic coast of Florida

*Top Prize:* $10,000.00 for 1st Place Largest Shark

*Registration Link:* http://blacktipchallenge.com/register

*Prize Categories:* http://blacktipchallenge.com/about/prizes

*Rules:* http://blacktipchallenge.com/about/rules

*Info*
The 7th annual Blacktip Challenge is going to be bigger than ever! We are capping the tournament to 300 anglers. The first 300 anglers to register online will be able to participate in the tournament.


----------

